# Florida Bass 2022



## talltim

We have been in Florida for two months, now, and the fishing so far this year has been tuff, compared to passed years. The last two weeks of November, there were still the big schools of off shore bass, and I had some great mornings with the drop shot and ned rig, and put a lot of fish in the boat. Had one morning when I took an old friend, that we caught 75 off of one shell bed. They were all 1 to 2 pounders, but still a lot of fun. Then December hit and it was like every fish in the lake disappeared, couldn’t mark any bait or fish anywhere, tried from the shore line to 35 foot of water, and if I could catch 5 in a morning that was a good day. The numbers stayed the same in January, but some big fish started showing up, in the 15 to 20 foot of water range, and I was blessed enough to land three over 9 pounds the first two weeks of the month. Just when I thought that it was turning around, a kidney stone decided to show up, and has put me down for the last week, had to have it removed, and I’m looking forward to getting back out on the lake next week, and hopefully pick up were I left off. The weather has been great so far, warmer than normal, with very few wind day, and hardly any boat traffic with the lake not fishing as good as usual. Still counting my blessings, that we are able to spend our winter days in shorts and flip flops. Here are a few of the better ones so far, hopefully more to come. Stay safe and thanks for listening


----------



## miked913

Awesome! Been waiting....hope you recover and get back at it soon! Headed to the keys in 3 weeks, and it can't come soon enough! Keep up with the pics, it helps us out up here!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Smitty82

Nice Fish! 🐟


----------



## fasteddy

Talltim, WOW, amazing fish. Would you share location, my guess is Okeechobee. I've been sneaking to Florida for February past few years. Catching tarpon on a charter in Biscayne Bay. Started looking at "out of state" posts about the same time. Think I might hire a charter for those bass this year. Got to be an incredible experience getting ONE of those giants in the boat, and your catching multiples, you got the system. WOWIE,WOW,WOW,WOW there's a memory.

Hope your done with the stones and you get back on the lake with nothing but good luck and smiles.


----------



## fastwater

Congrats on the beautiful fish TT.
While there's no good time to have them...Those stones always have a way of showing up at the absolute worse times.
Hope you recover quickly.

fasteddy...seems I remember the deepest part of Okeechobee being about 12-13'.


----------



## talltim

Thanks guys, we stay in the small town of Lake Placid, there are lakes everywhere, the one we are on is 3,500 acres, and has water up to 50 ft. deep. Okeechobee is about 40 min. to the south east of us.


----------



## Upland

Hope you feel better


----------



## polebender

Nice looking bass! When you can catch that many fish in one area it really doesn’t matter the size! A lot of fun regardless! Great job!


----------



## fasteddy

Talltim, thanks for the info and sharing pics. I see there's a lot of opportunity for fishing central Florida. So many fish, so little time, just starting to spread my wings and explore. Should of started sooner in life, oh well, wrong again. I'll get it right 2nd time around.


----------



## bigbass201

Some giants.


----------



## Rainbow Record

talltim said:


> We have been in Florida for two months, now, and the fishing so far this year has been tuff, compared to passed years. The last two weeks of November, there were still the big schools of off shore bass, and I had some great mornings with the drop shot and ned rig, and put a lot of fish in the boat. Had one morning when I took an old friend, that we caught 75 off of one shell bed. They were all 1 to 2 pounders, but still a lot of fun. Then December hit and it was like every fish in the lake disappeared, couldn’t mark any bait or fish anywhere, tried from the shore line to 35 foot of water, and if I could catch 5 in a morning that was a good day. The numbers stayed the same in January, but some big fish started showing up, in the 15 to 20 foot of water range, and I was blessed enough to land three over 9 pounds the first two weeks of the month. Just when I thought that it was turning around, a kidney stone decided to show up, and has put me down for the last week, had to have it removed, and I’m looking forward to getting back out on the lake next week, and hopefully pick up were I left off. The weather has been great so far, warmer than normal, with very few wind day, and hardly any boat traffic with the lake not fishing as good as usual. Still counting my blessings, that we are able to spend our winter days in shorts and flip flops. Here are a few of the better ones so far, hopefully more to come. Stay safe and thanks for listening
> View attachment 481937
> 
> View attachment 481938
> 
> View attachment 481936


I feel your pain with the kidney stones literally 
Had them several years ago and hope I never have them again they told me I wasn’t drinking enough fluids so I try to make sure I stay hydrated. Those are some HUGE bass and I will say it again very jealous shorts and flip flops  
SHOW ME THE SUNSHINE…….!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

talltim said:


> We have been in Florida for two months, now, and the fishing so far this year has been tuff, compared to passed years. The last two weeks of November, there were still the big schools of off shore bass, and I had some great mornings with the drop shot and ned rig, and put a lot of fish in the boat. Had one morning when I took an old friend, that we caught 75 off of one shell bed. They were all 1 to 2 pounders, but still a lot of fun. Then December hit and it was like every fish in the lake disappeared, couldn’t mark any bait or fish anywhere, tried from the shore line to 35 foot of water, and if I could catch 5 in a morning that was a good day. The numbers stayed the same in January, but some big fish started showing up, in the 15 to 20 foot of water range, and I was blessed enough to land three over 9 pounds the first two weeks of the month. Just when I thought that it was turning around, a kidney stone decided to show up, and has put me down for the last week, had to have it removed, and I’m looking forward to getting back out on the lake next week, and hopefully pick up were I left off. The weather has been great so far, warmer than normal, with very few wind day, and hardly any boat traffic with the lake not fishing as good as usual. Still counting my blessings, that we are able to spend our winter days in shorts and flip flops. Here are a few of the better ones so far, hopefully more to come. Stay safe and thanks for listening
> View attachment 481937
> 
> View attachment 481938
> 
> View attachment 481936


Now I remember why I can't stand you 😀😆🤣😃😄😁


----------



## Popspastime

I've been up in Sebring since January 1 and the first week of January was pretty fair but since then we've had this cold front that's come in and really slowed things up. The deeper water lakes should provide some fishing due to the temperature swings but the shallow water lakes are really tough because of the the cold nights. My best fish has been close to 8 and a handful of ones and twos. Going to sit this cold weather out and hopefully February will bring the upswing of temperatures and better fishing. I'll be here for February and most of March so hopefully we'll get on the good bite. Was on Placid the other night catching shellcrackers that was a lot of fun. A lake nearby you is one of my favorites was much deeper water, should light up in a few weeks.


----------



## talltim

Was able to start fishing again at the end of January, and the first day back out got a couple 7 pounders. Then February hit and it was like someone told the big ones it was time to start feeding. I’ve had two trips with 30 pound bag for my best 5. One morning had two over 9 in an hour. Then the last two days I’ve been blessed with a couple over 10 pounds. Have been getting them in 12 to 18 FOW, mostly on a swinghead with crawdad trailer, yesterday I keep getting a bite on the swinghead, but it just wouldn’t eat it good enough for a hook up, so I cast out a shaky head with a senko, as a follow up, and got a 10-10 on my spinning rod, what a fight. This morning went back to the same area, and hadn’t gotten a bite the first hour, so switched to a 5 inch swimbait, and the first cast with it, got a 10-15, she was so ready to spawn eggs were dripping out of her, but she was still in 16 FOW. I don’t think it could get much better than this last week has been. Thanks for listening.


----------



## miked913

WOW!! just WOW!!!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## fastwater

Incredible!!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DH56

Some very nice ones!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lord have mercy tt...you spoiled


----------



## Crappie&eyes

talltim said:


> Was able to start fishing again at the end of January, and the first day back out got a couple 7 pounders. Then February hit and it was like someone told the big ones it was time to start feeding. I’ve had two trips with 30 pound bag for my best 5. One morning had two over 9 in an hour. Then the last two days I’ve been blessed with a couple over 10 pounds. Have been getting them in 12 to 18 FOW, mostly on a swinghead with crawdad trailer, yesterday I keep getting a bite on the swinghead, but it just wouldn’t eat it good enough for a hook up, so I cast out a shaky head with a senko, as a follow up, and got a 10-10 on my spinning rod, what a fight. This morning went back to the same area, and hadn’t gotten a bite the first hour, so switched to a 5 inch swimbait, and the first cast with it, got a 10-15, she was so ready to spawn eggs were dripping out of her, but she was still in 16 FOW. I don’t think it could get much better than this last week has been. Thanks for listening.
> View attachment 483028
> 
> View attachment 483026
> 
> View attachment 483027
> 
> View attachment 483025


Those are all PIGS!! Nice pics!


----------



## firemanmike2127

You definitely put up some of the best winter L/M pics !! I'm usually just envious if guys that are vacationing in those productive areas but you're making me downright jealous !! Congratulations to you...those are some awesome bass !!


----------



## Kenlow1

Eatin good in the neighborhood! The bass of course. Nice fish and pics. What is the "hot color"?


----------



## talltim

We are on a deep clear lake, so green pumpkin is almost always tied on. Bass Pro makes a sungill color that I use a lot also.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

There are deep lakes in Florida???😃


----------



## talltim

March 1st 2022 was the most amazing morning of bass fishing, I have ever experienced. It was cool and overcast all morning, and the new moon was two days away, and the big girls wanted to eat. I caught 9 bass total, but the size was just crazy, my best 5 ended up weighing 43lbs 15oz. Caught fish on all three rods I was using, a swinghead and z-craw, a 5 inch swimbait, and a shakyhead and senko. Plus had a 8-7 the day before, and a 10-3 two days before that. It was a great end to February, and a great start to March. I am so blessed to get to spend my winter fishing in Florida. Thanks for listening.


----------



## firemanmike2127

WOW !! CONGRATULATIONS !! Those are some impressive bass. I'm normally not a jealous person but............
Mike


----------



## fastwater

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
Simply amazing for sure!
You have certainly been Blessed with an incredible trip...and I am happy for you.
Hope the Blessings continue to roll in...


----------



## Bronson

I just got back from lake Kissimmee! Love it down there


----------



## polebender

That‘s incredible! Congrats on a “Bucket day” of fishing! Fantastic!


----------



## landin hawgs

Nice bass! They seem long and lean compared to the hogs I used to catch 30 years ago in California. But those Cali fish used to eat stocked rainbow trout. When the stocking truck would back down the ramp it was like ringing the dinner bell. Biggest I caught was 12lb8oz . That day I had 2 at 7lb , the 12.8 and 3 that went between 4 -5 lbs. All on crawdads with no weight on a sunken parking lot on lake Casitas. Those pics brought back memories, jealous of your winter bassin! Good job


----------



## Saugeye Tom

TALL TIM never cease to amaze,


----------



## Bronson

Tim I’ve had enough of Ohio weather. Let’s go back to Florida!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Now if they had them bronze backs in Florida instead of them largemouth bluegills I'd have to make the trip


----------



## talltim

My fishing time in Florida has come to an end, the last few weeks it has really slowed down. Most of the fish are post spawn now, and they have really spread out. Was blessed to have caught two more double digit fish, and end the winter with 7 double digit fish, and 17 Florida trophy catch fish of 8 pounds or more. Fished 86 days this winter, that was down from past years, but we had a lot of wind, and a kidney stone this winter. Ended up boating 861 bass , that was also down, but for big fish it was the best year I’ve had. Pulling the boat today, and getting things ready for a Saturday departure, looking forward to seeing family and friends. God bless, and thanks for listening.


----------



## Rainbow Record

talltim said:


> My fishing time in Florida has come to an end, the last few weeks it has really slowed down. Most of the fish are post spawn now, and they have really spread out. Was blessed to have caught two more double digit fish, and end the winter with 7 double digit fish, and 17 Florida trophy catch fish of 8 pounds or more. Fished 86 days this winter, that was down from past years, but we had a lot of wind, and a kidney stone this winter. Ended up boating 861 bass , that was also down, but for big fish it was the best year I’ve had. Pulling the boat today, and getting things ready for a Saturday departure, looking forward to seeing family and friends. God bless, and thanks for listening.
> View attachment 486557
> 
> View attachment 486555
> 
> View attachment 486556
> 
> View attachment 486554
> 
> View attachment 486553


I couldn’t think of a better way to spend winter Tim. 
Now it’s time to start catching walleyes 😉


----------



## Saugeye Tom

talltim said:


> My fishing time in Florida has come to an end, the last few weeks it has really slowed down. Most of the fish are post spawn now, and they have really spread out. Was blessed to have caught two more double digit fish, and end the winter with 7 double digit fish, and 17 Florida trophy catch fish of 8 pounds or more. Fished 86 days this winter, that was down from past years, but we had a lot of wind, and a kidney stone this winter. Ended up boating 861 bass , that was also down, but for big fish it was the best year I’ve had. Pulling the boat today, and getting things ready for a Saturday departure, looking forward to seeing family and friends. God bless, and thanks for listening.
> View attachment 486557
> 
> View attachment 486555
> 
> View attachment 486556
> 
> View attachment 486554
> 
> View attachment 486553


Hey Tim... have you broke the holy grail 15 lbr yet? Curious.. my pb was 11.2. Orange lake


----------



## talltim

No, not even close, 11lb 6oz is my pb, on lake June, but I'll keep trying.


----------

